# Only 1 Frozen Embryo!



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi there

Been a while since I was here last!  We've decided to go for a natural cycle FET, but, we only have 1 eek!  I was just wondering if anyone had had success from just one embryo?  I very much doubt it, but thought I'd ask in case anyone could give us a glimmer of hope.  It's a blasto that we have frozen but not sure that really makes much difference.

Any positive stories would be very much appreciated! 

Jxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've never done FET, but i only got one embie on my last treatment, and now i have charlie 

It can happen - and I bet there will be loads of lovely mummies who will come and tell you that it worked for them!  Oh, and blasts are fab, well done! It shows it was a strong one to start with.

good luck hun!


----------



## Lucca06 (Jan 18, 2007)

We did twice over i.e. on two separate occasions and neither time were blasts!  First time our DS was the only one of 3 frozen embryos that survived the thaw and to be honest wasn't a great looking embryo (he is gorgeous now!) He lost cells on the defrost as well so I really thought we didn't stand a chance.

Second time with DD, we chose to have a single FET but she was an embryo that had been defrosted the previous month and then refrozen.

It definitely can work, good luck!


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Just been reminded why I loved this site so much the first time around! Thanks so much for the encouragement, and so fast! And Sallywags, I remember you from when I used to come on here 4 years ago!  Good to see your name again. 

Just been reading through all the the threads and remembering things that I didn't think I'd forget, such as drinking pineapple juice, the fact I did acupuncture, folic acid even! Dur.  

I have a gorgeous little boy now so the pressure is definitely not the same this time around, although once you start thinking about it again it's amazing how quick you get back into the IVF zone!

Good luck to all...
Jxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Jeps - wow you have a good memory!! Obviously my life has changed beyond recognition in 4 years!  Congratulations on your little boy - he isn't much younger than Mollie.

I found the second time harder in some ways (my mum gave me loads of grief for this), because i felt that as I was a mummy now, i desperately wanted a sibling for my baby girl, and that my life was now about being a mummy so the thought of not being able to do it again was devastating.

I am SO lucky for what I've got, and I will keep everything crossed for your lucky attempt!


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Jeps

I've been AWOL for ages too. 

I've one frozen embie. Well I did. We thawed it out yesterday and it came through fine. It was 4 cells, divided overnight to 8 cells and is now sitting inside me. Gulp.

I wish I could give you a fantastic success story (I wish I could read one) but i'm in the same boat. Perhaps someone will give us both some hope. 

Anyway, my main point is that my embie thawed out ok. Hope you do ok. 

Portia


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Portia that's great news!!!  Good luck, and has given me hope that mine will also make it back inside. We're going for it next month.  Keep us posted on how it all goes!
xx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Jeps,

We're in your boat too so to speak!! Have 1 frostie that we're (hopefully!) having transferred in Feb on a natural cycle. We are very proud parents to our gorgeous boy Alfie and this is our last ever go to try for a brother or sister for him....aarrgghhhhh!!!!!!!

I'm going to see a 'healer' on Thursday, not really sure what to expect to be honest but willing to give anything a go ha ha! Trying to eat healthily and drinking as much water as I can, feeling a little nervous as Feb approaches!

Hopin' for a positive result for you Portia sweet,

Lots of love,
Bec x


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ladies

I just wanted to give you some hope...

I got my beta today ... 106!! (Not quite as high as my beta for my DS who came in at a whopping 300 and something but apparently frosties are slower off the mark.

Anyway, my solitary frostie has defrosted AND implanted...for now.

Good luck to you all 

Px


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

I've just got goose pimples Portia whilst reading your post - huge congrats to you both honey and fingers and toes tightly crossed that everything keeps well for you, you must be absolutely over the moon!!!

Keep us posted won't you, delighted for you, and thanks soooo much for letting us know,it does give some hope!!
Bec xxx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Bec. 

I'm totally stunned. Beta 195 today. I'm feeling SO anxious that this is too good to be true. 

I'll keep you posted....

xx


----------



## swoodhouse (Apr 8, 2009)

hi hun just to let you know i had only one embryo transfered in 2001 and the result is our georgous 7 year old daughter so keep positive


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow Portia, that's brilliant news and has totally given me some hope!

Bec, keep me posted when you start treatment, I'm expecting AF any day now so it'll all start for me very soon.  I just sooo want it to survive the thaw at the very least, but who knows.  I'm going to go for acupuncture again as I feel it really helped me the first time, well, I got pregnant so I guess it may have had something to do with it.  It really chilled me out, which I guess with all the stress IVF causes can only be a good thing.

Thanks to everyone else on here and for the positive stories, it makes me feel so much more hopeful.

Jxxx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Jeps,

Quick update from me, been for a scan today and follicle quite big, have got some pee sticks for over the weekend and another scan / urine test Monday as will be ovulating anytime soon. Sooooo our little snowbaby will be woken up next week, just hoping and praying that it will be okay and we can go ahead with the transfer.

Portia - hope all still okay chick!

Thanks for your post Swoodhouse!

Love to all and will keep you updated,
Bec xxx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi jeps, just to let you know I have had 1 blastocyst put back 2 days ago and it defrosted fine dont worry. Good luck! x


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Just wondered if there were any further updates?  I don't come on here as regularly as I'd like so only just seen your reply Bec.

I've been for my first scan today and everything is looking good so far, back for a second one tomorrow and if I've ovulated then frostie will be defrosted on Saturday.

Eeeek.

xxx


----------



## piglets (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just to let you know that I will be checking on your progress with great interest, as I too have only one frostie back at Reprofit. We're not sure whether we will go ahead with the one or wait to see if the doner will donate again and so have a better chance of success. 

I wish you all the best of luck.
Piglets


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow some great stories here, I'm feeling so much more positive.

Got another scan later, so nice to hear that one blasto can make it past the freeze and go on to a BFP! Given me so much more hope.

xxx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Just to let you know that our little one defrosted perfectly yesterday and is now 'on board' was so nervous yesterday I could have cried!  

Test date 2nd March - fingers and toes crossed!!

Will be thinking of you Jeps!

Bec x


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Good luck Rospop and Emabee - got everything crossed for you. 

I'm now 7 weeks and the one frostie still seems to be doing ok - heartbeat and growth etc. My progesterone's a bit dodgy - which is making me super anxious (of course) - so i'm taking it day by day!

Hang on in there girls

Px


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

I have just welled up reading all these positive stories. Don't know why they made me well up. I'm booked in tomorrow for my ET, but they're calling at 10am to let me know if it survived. I can't tell you how much hope it's given me reading that one frosty can not not only defrost but actually turn into a BFP! Thank you sooooo much for posting!

At the moment I'm just hoping and praying it makes the thaw, I've not even thought about the 2ww yet!  Just so so so uplifting to see that one embie and do the business.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE, I'm really thinking of you all and will keep checking for updates.
xx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Jeps, I have fingers and toes crossed for you hun, I sooooo know how it feels, here's some      and some     for you!

Portia - have everything crosed for you too sweet that things continue to go well for you.

Emabee - hope you're well chick, the 2ww doesn't get any easier hey?!

Love to all,
Bec x


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

HI All

Just an update to say it defrosted fine and is back inside.  Unbelievable really as I really didn't think it would survive.

Hope you're all doing well.

Bec and Emabee, how's the 2ww going?  Pulling your hair out yet?  Hang on in there.. there have been some great positive stories lately so maybe this thread is sending good vibes to us all.

Portia, such great news for you, hope it's all going well still.

Jp82 thanks for posting and keeping me positive and hopeful!

Jxx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Jeps i've replied on your other thread, fab news well done hun, I reckon we stay here as i'm thinking this is def a lucky thread and I aint risking going anywhere else!!

Had a little wobble today but feeling more positive again now thankfully   tomorrow is day 6pt already and i'm back in work tomorow so will have some welcome distraction!

Take care and much love and       to all,

Bec x


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

I know what you mean about this thread, it feels lucky!

Thinking of you all.

xxxx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi there, 

I have also got one little frozen blasy left and having it put back in a natural cycle, next month eek!
Ive got a beautiful DD, 
We had two frozen embies put back last year the positive news is i did get pregnant but unfortunatly miscarried at 7 weeks.
Now im back on here and after reading your posts feeling posive again.
Good luck to you all. xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Good luck Zoe!  
x


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey all,

Only 4 more sleeps for us which makes me feel sick!!!! Haven't felt particularly different this month, only thing i'd really say is that i'm soooooooo tired and the other thing is that I have become competely scatty   - and I was bad enough to start with    .

I gave up analysing every niggle, pain etc a while ago so this cycle has been somewhat easier i'd say. Had a couple of wobbles but still trying to be as positive as I can!

Hope u other ladies are all doing okay! Love to all,
Bec xxx


----------



## estrella (Nov 5, 2009)

Good luck girls!! I hope all is successful. We also have one frozen embryo left and are waiting for follow up appointment. Rospop can i ask have you been happy with CARE? just that we are thinking of changing clincs to there 
Best wishes xx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Really thinking of you Bec, this 2ww is agonising isn't it!?

I did a really silly thing and tested today with one of those early response kits.  Counting the day of ET as day 1 we're on day 7 (WAY TOO EARLY even with a blasto).  Well, I'm clutching at straws here but after a long time we could see a very faint line, but think it's one of those evaporation lines so not excited.  Still, it's given me a glimmer of hope even though deep down I don't think it means anything as nothing at all came up for ages. 

Here's a lesson to you all, don't test early, it's not worth it.

I'm still feeling the lucky vibes from this thread though.

Good luck everyone.

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

jeps   stay away from the pee sticks!! Yes, it is MUCH too early!! You will just torture yourself!  Try to hold on hun - i know it's hideous.  Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

I know I know Sallywags, how stupid am I  I'll leave alone now.

xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh Jeps what are you like hun??!!!!!!!! I'm keeping everything crossed that your line stays there for you chick! Please stay away from the sticks now though hun    Give them to your other half - mine hid my tests somewhere coz I know what i'm like!!!!!!!

Estrella, i've been really happy with Care, Alfie was made there so I guess i'm slightly biased!!

Felt quite nauseous today but not sure whether it's all just psychological or not   

Here's a sprinkle of baby dust for us all      

Night all,
Bec xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Bec, I've already told DH to hide the sticks! Haha.  Have had a bit of spotting today so feeling negative (again) but am trying to think it's an implantation bleed just to keep the positive vibes going a little bit longer.  Fingers crossed your sick feeling is good news!

Not had any more spotting so I guess that's a good sign.

GOOD LUCK!!

xxxx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh ladies I hate, hate, hate this wait it's agonizing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hubby was on at me to test this morning but I just couldn't coz if it's negative then that's it game over and if I hold out a bit longer to test then I can still believe I might be pg.

I'm even considering not testing at all and just waiting to see what happens - OTD Tuesday. My oh my it's mental torture.

I'm day 12pt today, had a hot sweat thru the night and have quite bad AF pains today, tummy is soooooooo huge and bloated and uncomfortable, don't know what i'm gonna put on for work tomorrow!

Anyway, i'll come back and report tomorrow haha,

Love to all,hope everyone okay,

Bec x


----------



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

hey rospop
I'm day 12 post ec too & had a really bad day...I've been getting pains but now nothing, not even painful boobs that I get pre AF but it's so hard to tell what is preg, af or the meds


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Bec and Penny

You've both done so well to stay away from the sticks for that long! I gave in after 7 days (with a blasto) and was negative of course!  

If this helps at all, I was convinced that AF was coming when I was pregnant and talk about bloating!  Already looked pregnant I was so blown up, so don't give up hope yet as it could be a good sign.  You really don't know. 

I too have had hot sweats for the last couple of days, I'm now 9dpt if you count transfer day as day 1, not sure if that's right or not?  So haven't done anywhere near as well as you.

I'm really tempted to test tomorrow, as I think that was the same length of time that I left it when I got my BFP last time.  Oh no, just writing that has made me feel sick, perhaps I should wait and live in hope a bit longer.

Anyway, GOOD LUCK and I think we all deserve a pat on the back for getting this far without AF rearing her ugly head!  Maybe this thread will stay lucky...

xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

PS thanks for your post on the other thread Bec!  Made me feel better and I think perhaps it MIGHT have been an implantation bleed.. well, I can live in hope.


----------



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

just starting to notice the strangest thing...probably nothing but my left boob is longer & they feel soft not painful of full like they would before af    just a silly observation


----------



## tobeornottobe (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been reading all your posts for a while now.  You are all an inspiration.  I too have one blasto left frozen and I am totally paranoid that it won't defrost, but you girls are keeping me believing that this could well be our little baby.

Well done those of you that are holding out testing, its the worse bit of all by far!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all.

I am only at dr stage but feeling far more positive about the whole thing now thanks to you girls x


----------



## estrella (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi girls, good luck and I hope all is going well xx and thanks for your reply too x


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi y'all

Bec - I think you are testing tomorrow - just wanted to say GOOD LUCK!  Let's keep this thread lucky, come on girls we can do it.

Penny - could be a good sign, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

I know what you're going to say, but think I might do a test tonight, I KNOW, but they are early response tests and my period is due any day now so surely if I was pg it would come up?  I KNOW I'M STUPID, but DH is up for testing too.  Not 100% decided though.  I am sure we tested on this day last time when we got our BFP.

If it's negative I'll cling on to the fact that it's still a little early and therefore keep this thread lucky.

Hi tobeornottobe - I was like you, paranoid that my embryo wouldn't defrost, but it did and from what I've read on here SO many do!  Good luck with your treatment, keep us posted. 

xxx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

GOOD LUCK Bec, Penny and Jeps. 

For what it's worth, I P'dOAS on day 10 pt - which was a few days after AF was due - and got a v v faint line, which was a little darker on day 11. 

With a late implanter you may still only get a BFN at that stage though.

I've everything crossed for you all!!   

xxx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

It's not good news from me i'm afraid girls, did a test earlier OTD tomorow and it was negative. Haven't cried yet but am sure I will have a little one once it sinks in!

I am already so blessed to have my little man sleeping upstairs and can't wait to give him a big kiss and a cuddle in the morning!

Jeps - I so hope that you get good news chick and to all you other ladies best of luck and thanks so much for your support.

Portia - hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Night all,
Bec x


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh Bec I'm so sorry!  It's such a lottery isn't it, and you can't help but ask yourself why not me?  As you say you have a gorgeous little boy and that's the important thing.  

It's not good news for me either I'm afraid, did a test last night and today and both negative. I know I'm only on day 10pt but as this was a natural cycle I know that I'm due on today or tomorrow so it would definitely have come up on an early response test.  DH and I just looked at the test in stunned silence, I think because of that bleed (that we thought was implantation) we'd both started to get our hopes up.  No tears, just a bit of an empty feeling.

Thanks for the post Portia, I'm just wondering now if the bleed I had was actually me losing it as there is still a line on that first test I did on Friday, but no line whatsoever today. Good luck with everything.

Not sure what our next step is now, will have a think.

Penny - hope it's better news for you - perhaps you can prove this was a lucky thread after all!

xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi bec and Jeps, disappointed for you both, if you believe it hasn't worked this time.  Have been following your thred as in similar position with baby boy but want sibling for him.  I'm hurting for you both


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Jeps, how are you doing hun, have you tested again, any change? I'm so hoping for you sweet and am keeping all things crossed!

Thanks Sabah for your kind words, here's hoping that your dreams come true!

Well this may sound really strange but I feel strangely upbeat, hubby and I went for a meal last night to celebrate what we have already and to toast our future - we are so, so blessed to have our perfect little man! I feel as though a weight has been lifted off my shoulders in that i'm not gonna go thru this process EVER AGAIN!! Don't get me wrong i'm disappointed that I won't have another baby but i'm a big believer in fate and what will be will be. Plus, I know there are a lot of ladies that would give anything for what I have and I will never forget that. 

Hubby and I both decided before this cycle that this would def be our last shot and that we'd count our blessings and draw a line under it, feel like we can really move forward now instead of being 'in limbo'. We may look into adoption in the future which is something we talked about before I got pg with Alfie,we have so much love to give.

Love as always to you all,
Bec x


----------



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey girls
well I had my blood test today so waiting to hear from the hospital


----------



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

well I got the phone call....faint positive level 19
should I prepare for the worst??  
I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle really hope this isn't the case this time     
today is 14days post ET is it still early days??  
starting to feel pregnant itchy boobs, very tired, irritable. don't feel premenstrual but if it's an early miscarriage I wouldn't would I?
Please stay little one.................


----------



## lecras (Nov 2, 2009)

Penny - I take it you have another blood test booked? Don't worry too much about the initial level, as long as it doubles nicely you could still go on to have a healthy, happy pregnancy! Don't give up hope just yet.  

C x


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh Penny I'm keeping everything crossed for you I really am!  I don't know anything about the levels I'm afraid but what Lecras says sounds good!  Please keep us posted.

Hi Bec lovely to hear from you again and I'm pleased you're feeling upbeat.  I totally understand how you feel, and as you say, having one child is a miracle in itself and you're blessed on every level to have him!  I'm the same as you in that respect.

As for me, I'm still waiting for AF to arrive. I sincerely thought it would come today (have been on AF Watch on my treatment diary all day) but nothing yet. I just know it's going to come late, and therefore give me false (albeit a glimmer of false) hope.

I'll keep you posted.

Night night everyone and thanks for your support, this site is so brilliant!

xxx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ladies

Not sure you'll be back to this thread now. I was AWOL i'm afraid. 

Just wanted to give you all a (( hug )) to say how sorry I am for your BFN's. I wish it could be different and I really feel for you all. 

Portia xxx


----------

